# Anybody Shoot Flintlock in Bismarck



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I just purchased a custom made Lehigh Valley .32 caliber flintlock longrifle. All my other muzzleloaders are percussion and I have never shot a flintlock. I am looking for others in Bismarck who shoot flinters to get some pointers.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wrong side of the state.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Me or you


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I know that a fellow by the name of Mike and works at Gateway North in Bisamrck shots one. He is a pharmacist up there.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks. I'll stop in and see if I can find him.


----------

